# My backyard at dawn..



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Has nothing to do with dogs, but I think this is the right forum for just chit chat.
Anyway..we had a coolish morning last week with a touch of fog in the air. I went out on my deck and saw this wonderful photo op. Grabbed my camera and snapped a picture before the light changed. Was gone in less then 5 min. 
Mother Nature can be so beautiful and magical! I think she is trying to make up for all the stink-o hot weather and drought conditions we have had this summer. Any beautiful morning pictures in your neck of the woods??


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous, Evelyn!! That is absolutely my favorite time of day, in the early morning, and with a bit of fog. Don't like driving in fog, but I like being out in it and the effects it creates. And you are absolutely correct - it doesn't last long - have to be right there or you miss it. I love the earthy 'thick' scent that accompanies the fog too. That really is a stunning photo!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fabulous, Evelyn!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I always like your pictures Evelyn . That is beautiful . Keep the photos coming even if there aren't doggie ones.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank-you! It felt like the end of summer and the beginning of Fall that morning. I'm ready for the change of seasons.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful you really captured the moment!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful photo. You have captured one of nature's beauty. Thank you so much for sharing. It is such a quiet, yet a picture with a meaning of a new beginning to me.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

wow Beautiful!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lovely! That's what dawn looks like!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Very beautiful! I love catching things like that. Here is one of our tree first thing in the morning that had just fallen over...


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

A very peaceful scene. Evelyn your hostas look beautiful! All the hostas here are burnt to a crisp. I hope they recover for next year.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nlb said:


> Very beautiful! I love catching things like that. Here is one of our tree first thing in the morning that had just fallen over...


aww... what caused it to fall over???


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Moe's Gram said:


> A very peaceful scene. Evelyn your hostas look beautiful! All the hostas here are burnt to a crisp. I hope they recover for next year.


I have several areas of hostas and both are under big old maple trees so they are just about in total shade. I also have been doing a lot of watering during this hot dry summer and I have the dang water bills to prove it !Lol
I think it is very hard to kill hosta and I'm sure yours will come back bigger and better next year!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

whimsy said:


> aww... what caused it to fall over???


It had started to lean over the years and we got a good soaking with a rain, and down it went. I loved it when it flowered, it's not the tree in the backround....


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Evelyn what camera did you use to take that?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Evelyn what camera did you use to take that?


My camera is about 7 years old...I would love to update it, but just haven't really come up with a good enough reason why I should at this point in my life. It is a Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ20. I bought it because it was not a little pocket type of thing and it had an eye viewfinder which I am used to with my old film cameras. I like something solid in my hand when I take photos and this fits the bill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just goes to show, it's not the camera, but the person behind it that makes the photograph!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes Evelyn I totally agree with karen, it's the person behind the camera that makes the photograph! I was a film person too, I still use my old film lenses on my digital camera...you have to convert manually but it gives me a great range...and I don't have to waste the lenses. I always love seeing your photos.


----------

